# Barnes Cycle Co. White Flyer-



## boardhoarder (Sep 29, 2014)

*Barnes Cycle Co. White Flyer*

Hi all,

As I recently stated in my intro post, I'm looking for a Barnes Cycle Co. 'White Flyer'- Roadster, Racer, Cushion Frame, even a Chainless- pretty much anything except for a tandem.

Ideally, I'd love something complete, but open to a Barnes in any condition.

Leads appreciated also!

Thanks in advance.

~Boardhoarder~


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 29, 2014)

*Barnes*

I've been searching for a Barnes Flyer for many many years myself.  I have found a racer, a chainless and there
was a cushion (?) one on eBay last year.  Not an easy bike to find my friend.  I have tried to collect info
with all the different year catalogues too.  There were changes in the colors etc as the years went on until
they ceased production.  I have many 1890 cabinet cards that I have collected that have racers on Barnes flyers.
I try to collect all the racers on Barnes Flyers.

Well …. a Barnes Flyer is at the top of my list and you're in for a hard search ----- good luck! ( I know of maybe 5 )
Heck, you might find one tomorrow where I've looked for years!!

So, my question is: Why a Barnes Flyer????


----------



## boardhoarder (Sep 30, 2014)

corbettclassics said:


> I've been searching for a Barnes Flyer for many many years myself.  I have found a racer, a chainless and there
> was a cushion (?) one on eBay last year.  Not an easy bike to find my friend.  I have tried to collect info
> with all the different year catalogues too.  There were changes in the colors etc as the years went on until
> they ceased production.  I have many 1890 cabinet cards that I have collected that have racers on Barnes flyers.
> ...




Thanks for your reply and the info, _corbettclassics_. I'm new to this, and it's nice to hear from someone who's got their finger on the pulse. I would love to see those cabinet cards, if you've got them posted anywhere.

I realize I picked a tough one to search for...I seem to do that kind of thing a lot in my collecting life. I collect skateboards as well, and I just scored one that I have been looking for over 30 years!

To answer your question of why a Barnes Flyer...it sort of happened like a bolt of lightning.

I was visiting with a friend (CABE member, Blue Nelson) and saw his amazing fleet of Racycles, and other rarities. By the end of the evening of poring over his collection, I found myself really drawn to the aesthetic of these TOC bicycles- something that really wasn't on my radar prior to this. 

At some point in the conversation, Blue casually mentioned something about a 'Barnes Flyer' and I said 'What?? That's my last name!' And there it was. I knew I had to try and find one.

After doing a bit of research, I found that they were really beautiful bicycles...and so the hunt began.

And now...I wait. Ha!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Barnes*

pm has been sent...Tom


----------



## bike (Oct 1, 2014)

*There is a qary here*

Their name is Barnes- I could steal you a sign...

I am interested in them (Barnes bicycles) because I am interested in all New York bicycle and accessory mfgs....

Period Pinbacks are pretty common and not too pricey


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 1, 2014)

We had one for sale a while back and listed it here on CABE at one time, and it ended up going over to the UK. Cool bike. Will post the link in case you want to archive the pics. 

Darcie

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...shion-Frame-SOLD&highlight=barnes+white+flyer


----------



## boardhoarder (Oct 1, 2014)

bike said:


> Their name is Barnes- I could steal you a sign...
> 
> I am interested in them (Barnes bicycles) because I am interested in all New York bicycle and accessory mfgs....
> 
> Period Pinbacks are pretty common and not too pricey




Haha...thanks _bike_.

I know it is kind of silly to want one because it's my name, but they are beautiful bikes as well.

Not to mention that my great-grandfather's side of the family was from Rochester. Who knows...maybe there is a connection in there somewhere!?


----------



## boardhoarder (Oct 1, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> We had one for sale a while back and listed it here on CABE at one time, and it ended up going over to the UK. Cool bike. Will post the link in case you want to archive the pics.
> 
> Darcie
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...shion-Frame-SOLD&highlight=barnes+white+flyer




Thank you, Darcie!

I did some searching before I joined and found your sale thread...I love the cushion frames. It made me wish I had started my search a bit earlier...

If the member who bought that one is ready to move it down the road...I'd be interested.


----------



## boardhoarder (Apr 16, 2015)

Bumping this one up.

Now expanding the search to _any_ model Barnes bicycle.

Appreciate any leads you may be able to throw my way.

Many thanks.


----------



## boardhoarder (Oct 8, 2015)

Time for a bump.

Anyone have any leads on a Barnes?


----------

